# green's treesaddle



## dead_deer_down (Sep 5, 2009)

I just started hunting from a saddle. I want to know if anyone else is using one? If so can you give me a few pointers.


----------



## atg3rd (Dec 18, 2008)

I started using a tree saddle last year and shot a doe from it. I plan on doing most of my hunting from it this year. If you are going to use tree spikes to climb be sure to spend the money for quality spikes. the other thing i found is if you put three steps in around the tree you pretty much have 360 degree movement around the tree. All in all this is a great system.


----------



## dead_deer_down (Sep 5, 2009)

Tanks atg i did just that for most of my steps especially the three i stand on I use ezclimb steps. i have about 50 of those and 150 cheaper ones. I was thinking about buying a set of lonewolf climbing stix to get the first 16 feet high a take them in with me every time. maybe use the other steps to climb the rest of the way to my pegs. this is mostly to protect from having someone steal my steps.


----------



## ge superhawk (Jul 18, 2009)

Is it comfortable? I mean, can you stay in it for hours? Do your legs fall asleep or feet get sore?


----------



## dead_deer_down (Sep 5, 2009)

*older saddle*

mine is an older one. I hunted about 20 times from it last yr. You have to pick the correct tree. for one thing wherever you tie onto the tree that section has to be perp. to the ground. or you wont hang correct. also the more limbs and trees around to prop feet on and lean against i found was better. I didnt hunt for more than 6 hrs at a time but for the first few times it was pretty miserabe. until i gained a little leg strength and used the info i said above. after that I really liked it. I lide it so much I am getting ready to sell my treelounge. That says a lot for that saddle.


----------



## atg3rd (Dec 18, 2008)

*another comfort tip*

another tip I have for comfort may sound a little strange but it helps. when you lower yourself to a near seated position for a little rest you prop your knees against the tree. to avoid fighting your legs from spreading around the tree i use a quick little cinch strap around my thighs. this helps to keep my legs together without using any effort and is actually very comfortable. another thing is to purchase a good set of knee pads for all day hunting from the tree saddle.


----------



## 5.9cummins (Apr 6, 2009)

I use a tree saddle and love it. I have gorilla climbing sticks that i use because they are cheap 10$ a piece at gander mountain or Walmart on the right day. I hunt mainly private land so i leave them on the tree for the most part. I'm going to invest in a set of four lone wolf sticks for next season for my public land hunts where I'm hiking in. I'm using the gorillas now but they are a little on the heavy side. 

Like the others have mentioned put steps in so you can pivot and adjust your position throughout the day and a day long hunt is possible. I picked up a set of camo (MAX 4) knee pads for 10$ at Lowe's one day and they really help if you rest your knees against the tree. This year i picked up gorillas "tree seat" not exactly sure what its called. Its a metal platform with a pad on it, i am removing the pad and I'm going to use it for a standing platform on my all day hunts.


----------



## Rupypug (Oct 24, 2006)

I use the Lone Wolf sticks when I need to be mobile. I also have 2 or 3 trees with steps so all I have to do is climb up. I use 5 cranford steps at the top to stand on. One more tip is if you can find a tree with a Y you can put a pad on the tree behind you and lay back like a recliner with a back rest.


----------



## dead_deer_down (Sep 5, 2009)

*the y idea*

that is pretty good idea but how to strap to a tree that leans more than 15 degrees? is it a really steep y .


----------



## after elk (Jan 25, 2008)

I just missed a buck out of my treesaddle last night ( my own fault). Don't ask me how but I did. Generally I like the saddle, the biggest downside is getting into the tree. Climbing sticks are a pain to carry (use sticks right now) and strap on steps are slow (I hunt all public area no screw in steps allowed). The saddle takes a little practice and getting used to, but once I'm in the tree I preferr it over my Summit climber. One more good spot for the saddles is my experience with their customer service was AWESOME. Had a new saddle that was pinching the crap out of my hips. I called their customer service and told them about my problem. 3 days later they had a new saddle, that was one size larger at my house for me to try. This one was much more comfy. They didn't give me any static of send your old one back or we need a credit card number to hold. They just got me what I needed. Many thanks to Tyler at Trophyline.


----------



## dead_deer_down (Sep 5, 2009)

*why only public ground*

just get on your county tax assessors web and find a spot u like they have phone nos and addresses even if out of state. just call or send landowner a letter I foundaletter works best.


----------



## AiR_GuNNeR (Dec 20, 2006)

ge superhawk said:


> Is it comfortable? I mean, can you stay in it for hours? Do your legs fall asleep or feet get sore?


I spent 13 hours in it last season opening morning. It is easy to change your weight without making noise, and you can do is slowly as well. I really liked it.


----------



## ahawk19 (Aug 16, 2007)

*tree saddle*

I have been hunting and filming from one for the past four years. I love it I would now consider sitting in my saddle as being in my comfort zone. You can't beat it for the mobility and how quiet it is...a few tips for comfort. Knee pads are great, wear really comfortable boots (I personally wear muck boots), as you sit down pull down on the bottom of the saddle so it is covering your whole butt, don't be afraid of putting to many steps in the tree where you are standing the more the better. Happy hunting and good luck to you all this season saddle or not.


----------

